# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Windows 8 >  Cách xóa Water Mark Windows 8 Consumer Preview

## minhkiet0907

​Có bạn hỏi mình là làm sao có thể xóa được các dòng chữ như trên hình.

Sau đây là cách mà một vài Diễn Đàn trên mạng đã hướng dẫn:

Có thể các bạn đã tham khảo ở đâu đó 1 số cách được hướng dẫn, tuy nhiên có thành công hay không thì xin vui lòng theo dõi bài viết này sẽ giúp các bạn Remove Water Mark Windows 8 dễ nhất và hiệu quả nhất.



Để Remove Water Mark trên Windows 8 Consumer Preview, các bạn cần có công cụ *My_WCP_Watermark_Editor của 
**


**My7Apps.Fr, các bạn Download theo link sau:

**[BDOWN]http://www.mediafire.com/?gdfdrc6z99fs7f6[/BDOWN]



Sau khi Download chương trình về, các bạn giải nén, sau đó Click chuột phải vào chương trình My_WCP_Watermark_Editor chọn Run as administrator.

[replacer_img]​
Check vào ô Remove all watermark sau đó Click vào Appy new settings.
Chương trình sẽ chạy khoảng 1 phút

​


​
Khi cửa sổ như trên hình xuất hiện nghĩa là quá trình Remove Water Mark của bạn đã thành công đến 90%, công việc của bạn bây giờ là khởi động lại máy sau đó thay đổi Background là sẽ thấy Water Mark biến mất.

​​


Nếu bạn muốn hiển thị lại dòng Water Mark, bạn chỉ cần mở chương trình My_WCP_Watermark_Editor với quyền Administrator như đã hướng dẫn bên trên và Click vào nút Restore default settings, sau đó chờ chương trình chạy xong và khởi động lại máy là đc.


Các bạn lưu ý: Sau khi khởi động lại máy các bạn sẽ vẫn nhìn thấy dòng chữ Water Mark, các bạn chỉ cần thay đổi hình nền hoặc Themes là ngay lập tức dòng chữ Water Mark sẽ biến mất.​*

----------

